# 90 Gallon natural freshwater cichlid tank



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

You can see the 55 Gallon community in the background:









This is one of two Convicts living in the tank:



This is the Oscar occupying it as well:


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

thats an attractive looking Oscar.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice tank and a good looking oscar


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Well done. You rarely see a full grown Oscar that doesn't look too cramped. Mind you he wouldn't feel lost in a 180 but he should enjoy that tank for many years. Nice looking Severum as well.


----------



## Heo (May 26, 2013)

Wow thats a big fish!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

What a giant!


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Nice Oscar!! Awesome blonde plant thing you got there never seen that in a tank looks great!


----------

